# Which Aluminums are good and bad



## Hilljack

Had a Monark 19ft for 5 years. I moved on to a glass boat for the better ride in the Erie chop. I had no issues with that boat though and would reccomend the brand.


----------



## Greenbush future

Another vote for Lund and no problems with leaks ever. The boat is used as it should be and the hull is like a rock, I did notice a small soft spot on the floor towards the back but it's a 96 model.


----------



## CHASINEYES

First one I had was a 93 17ft Northwoods made by Brunswick, riveted hull that leaked and would pound the %&# out of you in a 2 foot chop. Many boats had this exact same hull and manufactured by the same company, some that you listed. The only differences were the interior layouts and engines. Most of that changed through the 90's though.

Now, I have a 95 19ft starcraft, riveted hull, reverse chine, no leaks and love it. Dry ride, unless we have a stiff side wind and it handles the chop way better than the old brunswick hull. Carpets getting rough and a small soft spot in the floor, but its 14 yrs old and could have had better storage.


----------



## Steelmon

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate all the information. My only real experience with aluminum, other than row boat types, was a 1979 17 ft Starcraft Walk through that my brother in law bought new back then. It started popping rivets right away. I decided I would never buy an aluminum myself, but they've come a long way I guess.


----------



## Bonz 54

Steelmon,

I'm about six weeks ahead of you. I searched for 2 years for the "RIGHT" boat. Which I did find. I was looking for primarily a fishing boat and my mind was open as to what brand I wanted. Acouple of suggestions I will give you. Look in the Classifieds on walleyecentral.com and walleyefirst.com. Be prepared to travel to get the right boat at the right price. Look for clean. Boats that aren't clean more than likely have been abused in one way or another. Be realistic. I was at first look at the larger Lunds and Ranger 620's. Then my wallet spoke up and I realised I didn't need another $500 a month payment at this time.

I did find my boat. It's a Crestliner Fishhawk 1750, with a 75 hp Mercury tiller, front and rear trolling motors, Humminbird color sonar, Garmin GPS, Eagle sonar on the front. Some of these things I've added myself. The boat was in like new condition. It has loads of storage, four swivel seats, airated livewell. Did I mention it was spotlessly clean. The only down side I had was I found it in Deer River, Minnisota which is a 14 hour road trip from my home.:yikes: But to get the "RIGHT" boat it was well worth the road trip. I am still doing some of the rigging, when I get it finished I'll post some pics. FRANK


----------



## SCOUTER

I have a 16.5 monark that i bought in 2004. Great for inland lakes and still big enough for saginaw bay and other areas in the great lakes if you use common sense and pick your days. The monark has had lots of use and is still gives a great and dry ride.


----------

